# cpu lids



## superten67 (Oct 26, 2012)

hi guys i just have to share with you the way i take the lids off cpu's from now on.
ive done it once and will never go back now,ive just removed getting on for a hundred lids in about 20 minutes.
started off with a heat gun and got bored and also started thinking about the meter flying round with my 2000 watt gun on so then i had a thought.
the glue that hold em on is applied with heat?so really it dosnt matter where the heat comes from so i put em all in a pan and covered them with boiling water and bought them to boil then gentle simmer.
cooker is electric so heat stays in the ring.
then its just a case of fishing them out with a straining spoon and putting them in a cloth and just shucking them out like an oyster i was well pleased i did them really quickly.
if anyone tries it let me know what you think cheers guys.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 26, 2012)

Depends on the CPUs you are talking about. For certain adhesives, I can see that working and it's a good idea. On those with gold plated lids, the lids are normally put on with 80/20, gold/tin, with a melting point of 536F. I also remember some old white ceramic side braze CPUs that used a Ni/Cd braze to attach the lids (which weren't gold plated). Can you provide a photo of the CPUs you are talking about?


----------



## superten67 (Oct 26, 2012)

theyre intel pentiums the lids are the slightly darker colour lids look like a bronze colour


----------



## 924T (Oct 29, 2012)

superten67,

To tell you the truth, I wasn't able to get myself enthused over sitting there with a heat gun or a torch
to get the tops off of those Pentium 4 chips, one at a time.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again, the amount of innovation that goes on in this forum just
blows my mind!

Kudos to you, superten67, you have discovered a process [actually a batch process] for getting those P4
lids off that appears to save both time and energy.

As soon as I can find my small box of P4 CPU chips, I am definitely going to give them a boil!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## 924T (Oct 30, 2012)

I forgot to ask, do you remove the pins before or after boiling the chips?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## superten67 (Oct 31, 2012)

I’ll be taking them out after Mike but a not of caution they stay very hot after boiling but its breeze to do....I did 2 in about 10 minutes with the heat gun and in my opinion it would cost a fortune in gas to do them and its really fiddly trying to hold onto the edges with grips that is what got me thinking apart from the glue is heat sensitive.
i just get a straining spoonful out and hold them one at a time pins down very comfortably and just flick them off.
Will never use gas or gun again,
Pleased that people will used the same method.


----------

